# Bicycle Heaven Swap Meet Pictures 3 of 3



## Howard Gordon (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for posting these.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks like it was a blast, and Congrads to you on your new finds.


----------



## mike j (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks like a good time was had by all, thanks for posting.


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for the pics Howard!


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 1, 2015)

thanks for the pictures howard looks like a alot of nice bikes here  from bicycle larry


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 1, 2015)

Like that black, "Vintage Bicycle" T-shirt!
                                                        I wonder who makes them???


----------

